# silly wife challenge.



## woody (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay fellow modelers i got home from work WED. night and do the usual shower,dinner,and visit with the wife after that i go done to the model bench and sitting there are two kits i had under the bed one tamiya 1/32 mustang and eduards 1/32 bf109E and a note that said build me before buying anymore now i bought these in OCT. 2011. So i ask her why the note and she says are you scared to work on them and i said no and she says i want to see it then.
How do i get out of this i have enough on my plate.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2013)

Just keep working and don't listen to her. The female's conception of the world is different than our. Nobody can understand that including women.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm assuming that you want to stay married, right? So the old, "You wear out your shoes before you buy anymore" is probably out of the question.
Does she know one model from another? If not, wait a couple of weeks and show her something else and find a better hiding spot for those.
Or you could just build them before buying any more.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

Reminds me some parts of my life.
Are you sure about her love for you ?
If any doubt, talk with her.
If you feel her unhonest and fleeing the right questions, kick her out of your life.
Yes, Women needs much attention, and Boys are supposed and like (I do, do you ?) To afford her this attentions.
Donnot hammer your head for a Girl my friend.
Talk to her, and you will be fixed.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2013)

Tell her like it is.
We women DO understand straight talk, y'know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2013)

You know, those two sound like a couple of great entries into our 2016 "Tamiya 1/32 Mustang / Eduards 1/32 Bf109E" Group Build we will be having. They say the top prize is a romantic weekend for two on some Island. Just remember, if you start building them early you are disqualified!


(Did that help????)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2013)

Being as I'm not married and never have been I don't feel qualified to answer this question properly.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have Kids together ?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 28, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Tell her like it is.
> We women DO understand straight talk, y'know.


From what I can glean, you are a very aprochable and open person.
So please take no offence but, in my 3+ decades of experence with wives/girlfriends, when they claimed to be "Not crazy like other women", they were.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 28, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Being as I'm not married and never have been I don't feel qualified to answer this question properly.


 You lucky, lucky [email protected]!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

Just for fun, i have one : all other girls are lyers !
Not me !
I never lie, trust me !
Mouaaaarf ! Guess i heard it 100 times.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2013)

If your wife is giving you ultimatums, you have bigger issues.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2013)

Ask her if she'd rather you go out to the pub every night and carouse with the boys. One night out can be the cost of a kit. My wife's been great about my hobby and is happy that I've found a pass time that can keep me home and not bored.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with Maria. 
Just tell her to p**s off and do something useful, like buy a new pair of shoes. 
Then, when you are recovering in hospital, ask a trustworthy friend to find you a reasonably affordable, fully furnished apartment.
Alternatively, do the sensible thing, and ignore it - whilst spending the rest of your life trying to locate a wiring diagram, and explanation, on the workings of a woman's brain.
Good luck !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds like perhaps someone named "Experience" might be speaking here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, by the way Jerry, any advice you chose to take here is at your own risk. Asking us for marital advice is like is like asking Dick Cheney who's the best hunting partner.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> From what I can glean, you are a very aprochable and open person.
> So please take no offence but, in my 3+ decades of experence with wives/girlfriends, when they claimed to be "Not crazy like other women", they were.



Its the ones who make that claim that you have to watch out for. FOrtunately, I married one who's never said that. She's fairly straight-talking, so they are out there.

That said... Why do you guys stash kits away like that?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2013)

Always you can ask your wife what is better, a few more plastic kits under the bed or narcotics in your bedside cabinet. Instead of drugs it can be a barrel of Kentucky Brandy. However the barrel sounds quite good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Buy her bottle of wine...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Empty... ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Full of course!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Aha....


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 2, 2013)

You could get rid of her and get some dogs and cats.
I've not had a woman around for a long time and can model, fish, walk aound in my underwear, thow cloths anywhere I want, etc.
I have the whole house to play in (and a lot more money to buy toys with)!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh come on, fellas. This is so easy to fix it's unbelievable providing she doesn't know one end of a P-51 kit from the other end of a Me109 kit. 

All you have to do is put the parts for the kits you're already building into one or both of the boxes that she dumped on your modelling desk. She'll see you digging around in the boxes she asked you to finish so she'll think you're working on them while you just carry on building whatever you want to. Easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy!

Who knows, you may actually make a start on the 2 kits she wants rid of in the process!

Alternatively, you could just be a grown-up and talk to her about it but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a good idea. To be honest I follow that one too. Sometimes there are three kits in a box. He, he, he....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to clear things out here, we're talking about them plastic models, right, not them actual models...or? Hmmmm.....sometimes just as much plastic in both maybe....never mind...carry on!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. This thread has taken a turn for the worse. 

And I don't personally have a problem with Dick Cheney picking his hunting partner. It's the guy that got shot in the face who's choices I worry about.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2013)

I never pay attention to what my wife says. It's the voices in her head I listen to. Before I logged on, I was reading this thread and one of the ads was called "Canada On-line Divorce" Harbinger of things to come?

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not married.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 2, 2013)

You should be.... you lucky, lucky [email protected]@rd!!!!!

This wife doesn't mind my hobby a bit. Cheaper than going to pubs, and keeps me out of trouble! 
Except with the voices in Her head.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2013)

So I take it your with Paul then, Bill?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I'm going to buck the trend here. I love my wife. She's my best friend and and I thoroughly enjoy being married - we hit 20 years next March. While Mrs B-N does occasionally look askance at my stash and the number of aircraft-related books I buy, she hasn't (yet!) issued any ultimatums.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2013)

...as it should be.

Nor should we bitch about too many similar girly things.

To do otherwise is a step toward divisiveness.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife buys shoes. Some she never wears. I buy model kits. Some I never build, and some I start and never finish. 
Our youngest daughter thinks we are hoarders. She watches too much T.V.
We are comfortable with each other, She is a b!tch from the deep south, and I am an @sshole from the frozen north. but it has worked for 20 years now.
That being said, she is going through the "change", so I will keep you all posted. One never knows!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2013)

When trying to figure out how a woman's mind works, don't. You would have better luck at trying to sink the IJN Yamato in one shot with a pellet rifle...

There are a number of possible replies to the post-it note:

A) Tell her that you were saving the models for a certain planned build coming up and the spot under the bed was the safest place to store them until the time came.

B) Tell her that you had forgotten those were there, thanks for finding them.

C) You were testing her to see if she's doing the cleaning properly.

D) Holy sh!t!! We've been visited by the model fairey...look what it brought me!!

Disclaimer: if any of these options are selected, use at your own risk...seriously


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> So I take it your with Paul then, Bill?



Is this them coming out then, coming out as an Conservative would understand it?


----------



## dneid (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, what is that famous line? "Run, Forrest, run"
Dale


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ignore it. I would. It's not like you hid used travel tickets to Tahiti.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 4, 2013)

*looks around, muttering*...and that's what they call "the stronger sex"...pfschhh!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2013)

See?! See?!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## dneid (Mar 5, 2013)

And, the age old battle is joined. Pardon me, I'll be busy digging a hole over there in a very dark corner.
Dale


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd leave another note next to hers stating "You're not the boss of me".

Make sure you hide all the frying pans, kitchen knives, hammers, 1 ton anvils, etc... beforehand.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2013)

......mother in law!


----------

